# Need 1979 Ford ltd service manuel



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Here they have the factory wiring diagrams manual...
http://www.helminc.com/helm/Result....979&Category=&Keyword=&Module=&selected_media=

Then here is a 1979 Ford shop manual. It does not say LTD on it, but it does on the web page. So I don't know???
http://www.factoryrepairmanuals.com/servlet/the-1594/1979-FORD-LTD-CUSTOM/Detail


Also you might want to go to a wrecking yard, find the same vehicle, then take pictures of the wiring. Perhaps even grab a few wiring harnesses.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Billy_Bob said:


> Here they have the factory wiring diagrams manual...
> http://www.helminc.com/helm/Result....979&Category=&Keyword=&Module=&selected_media=
> 
> Then here is a 1979 Ford shop manual. It does not say LTD on it, but it does on the web page. So I don't know???
> ...


Merely taking pictures of the wiring, even some harnesses, won't help very much. It does not tell us where the connection originates and ends. A shop Manual (Downloaded or Hard printed copy) is a much better idea!:thumbsup:!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

thumpermiller said:


> I have a 1979 Ford ltd that someone ripped all the wiring and vacume lines out, I need to put it back together, anyone help me with a manuel?


Your best bet is the actual Ford 1979 Car Shop Manual: Chassis/Electrical

I'd check in over at www.foureyedpride.com

Though the focus of the site is primarily Mustangs/Capris of that era (79-86), and the LTD didn't become a Fox-Chassis until '83 (?), there is a large contingent of enthusiasts other other cars of the era over there
Might be worth it to check in and ask anyway
(well, it _is_ worth a look regardless if you dig the cars of that era)


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Try your local library, most have subscriptions to all-data that you can view for free. The last time I went it was 10 cents a page to print. Still a bargain.


----------



## pioneerurban (Aug 31, 2010)

ebay will become your best friend when trying to find hard to find parts and manuals.

good luck



thumpermiller said:


> I have a 1979 Ford ltd that someone ripped all the wiring and vacume lines out, I need to put it back together, anyone help me with a manuel?


 
Here ya go, thumper:

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/__?_from=R40&_trksid=m39&_nkw=1979+Ford+ltd+service+manual


----------

